# I am quiting weed tomorrow!



## greenguy (Jan 14, 2010)

So I am looking for a new job and am going to quit smoking untill I get one! The jobs I want are in an industry that requires a test...yeah I know drink substance "X" or smuggle in object "X" into the testing facility...Those drinks have NEVER worked out for me in the past and trust me I have tried often! I actually have fake piss to warm up and a wizzinator but am going to do this the old fashioned way.

This will be extremely difficult for me to do, although I have done it in the past. The first 3 days are the worst, then its not so bad... But I would say that I am pretty heavily addicted/reliant/dependant (or how ever you want to phrase it so it doesnt start a big debate) to MJ and have been so for years. 

I would like to use MJ more responsibly, by which I mean having only 1 smoke a day (probably a batty, small bowl or very small joint)...which is still excessive by most peoples standards. This will be a step in the right direction...ahh I'm getting so mature lol 

New job hopefully starts around Feb 15th...tomorrow is the first day of my new MJ sobriety! umm..hurray 

wish me luck


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 14, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2010)

Strange dreams are on the way Greenguy, so dont be surprised.

Good luck 

eace:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to quit for 1 year myself. I used "Herbal Cleanse" 7-10 day full system detox. Can be had at GNC. Also get some drug test strips. I got 6 of em off of Ebay for 10 bucks to check myself, that way i knew when i was clean and can double check when my random test came up. Mines for court, (simple possession, but got a deal for a conditional dismissal, have 6 random tests over the year.) I can't risk popping even a false positive. I have 24 hours to respond with test in hand when they call.

I was a 4-5 joint a day toker. I'm still growin 
I find if I keep weed around it was much easier for me to quit. Intstead of just thinking...thats it I can't toke and got it all away from me. I found myself cheating when I went out with friends. If I tell myself "Later" I was much more able to stick to it.

Things that happened to me during the first week.
Extremely vivid nightmares
Waking up in the middle of the night with nasuea
believe it or not increased appetite.
Easily frustrated
A ton more energy
Concentration improvment
More pronounced emotional response to things thats positive and negative
my panic attacks came back. 

Good luck dude...i know it sux.
I can toke 2-3 bong hits a week and stay under the 20ng mark thats what the drug tests pick up


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 15, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Strange dreams are on the way Greenguy, so dont be surprised.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> eace:


 
:yeahthat: 

strange indeed... and frighteningly real feeling!


----------



## greenguy (Jan 15, 2010)

thanx for the support guys! Today has been going smoothly so far...only approx 29 more days to go before its completely out of the system!!!


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am right there with you brutha!

I smoke from morning till night...that said, I have recently (three days ago) just cut it down by *75%* by not smoking in the morning/day...

I totally agree with Mutt...it's a lot easier if it isn't _forever_

I am in the fitness industry and have to maintain my weight and body shape, so when I cut way back, eating became very difficult..I mean like I didn't want to eat at all....

I have a nervous feeling when I get up...I have it for a while but the duration is getting shorter and shorter each day

Food tastes waaaay better..you'll see in a few weeks...

dreams are super vivid..(I never had nightmares, just really intense/interesting dreams)

One word of caution...I've quit a few times and have made the mistake on 2 of those occasions to switch to drinking and/or pills to ease the lack of pot..bad move..

I wish you the best and remember..it's not forever..just till you are on track again


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had similar thoughts lately... :hubba: 
Glad to see it isn't just me  
I don't wanna quit.. Maybe just have a little break, see what it's like...
Won't be the first time, so I have an idea of what to expect :doh: 

I have trouble sleeping... Long sleepless nights the first few days... :hubba: 
That's the only trouble.. glad it doesn't last much...
I've decided to stay off beer and cigarettes too...  

A strange start to 2010...


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol how mature we all are. i am gonna keep my self dry till the end of the month, Im used to smoking Morning befor work, during work n then after work. Probably have about 5 hours of non stoned a day ussualy. 
n yeh prepare for dreams, weird dreams lol. I dont dream when i smoke. when i stop its the most bizzar dreams ever. although i have realised that time during the day does sometimes start to pass a lil faster when your not stoned. 
Today is day one of being completly clean. 

Gd Luck to us all!! lol.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 16, 2010)

urine tests are against your rights if not ordered by a court, this is the rule for a large portion of the free world, Americans need to stand up and fight against this illegal invasion of your privacy.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> thanx for the support guys! Today has been going smoothly so far...only approx 29 more days to go before its completely out of the system!!!



With that herbal cleanse you can take it down to 10 days  Even without get in a habit of drinking at least 100oz of water per day.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 16, 2010)

Day one went well...I smoked a few ciggs which is fairly uncommon for myself. Today is day 2 not as a difficult as I remember it being in the past...hopefully that means I am maturing a bit more  

Only thing I have really noticed is that I am just a bit bored...tv, videogames these kinda things are alot less appealing, cant "get into" them as much. Also really wanted to smoke this morning to cure my hangover...I am convinced weed is the only thing that cures a hangover. I had more energy and was more talkative when I went out which was good.

I am used to smoking prob like 5 times a day...but have realized I need to be more mature about my smoking if someone drank a beer first thing in the morning or killed a 6 pack throughout the day we would call them an alchoholic and look down on that...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Good luck to all of you.  I know you can do it if ya try hard enough.    I'll be following in your foot steps soon as I look for employment in a month or 2.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 16, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> Day one went well...I smoked a few ciggs which is fairly uncommon for myself. Today is day 2 not as a difficult as I remember it being in the past...hopefully that means I am maturing a bit more
> 
> Only thing I have really noticed is that I am just a bit bored...tv, videogames these kinda things are alot less appealing, cant "get into" them as much. Also really wanted to smoke this morning to cure my hangover...I am convinced weed is the only thing that cures a hangover. I had more energy and was more talkative when I went out which was good.
> 
> I am used to smoking prob like 5 times a day...but have realized I need to be more mature about my smoking if someone drank a beer first thing in the morning or killed a 6 pack throughout the day we would call them an alchoholic and look down on that...


 
!. The boredom thing gets better...it doesn't take that long to dig on some new things or rediscover something that you may have lost interest in.

2.I warned you a couple of days ago with my first post but I'll say it again...watch yourself with other chemicals...drinking, cigs, etc..don't shift over to the dark side with those things..it's easy to start drinking more or smoking cigs just to have something to smoke...

I'm speaking from some hard earned experience on that point...

I say these things to you out of care and concern...not judging you *AT ALL*..not even a little bit...

I only say it because I've been in your shoes......

 and I'm rootin' 4 ya


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

when i drink i crave toking like mad...always feels like a 1/2 a buzz 
So on a plus side for me...drinking has gone down as well without herb.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanx for the support fellaz...tonight sux! I went out with friends last night and am still feeling it, a friend really wants me to come to her b day party and go out again but all I wanna do is stay in and smoke a fatty lol

...next month!


----------



## greenguy (Jan 25, 2010)

CRAZY vivid dreams!!! WOW...loving it!

Hasnt really been tough at all to stay off the weed...I actually hardly think about it! In the past I have tried to quite but have been very unsuccessful but no worries this time, been clean for 10 days now. Approx 1/3rd through my detox!


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 25, 2010)

watch out for the "pink cloud"...

it's awesome to feel that way, but beware..it might not last..if the the pink cloud is gone and things get a little tougher for awhile, don't give up...it will pass..


----------



## greenguy (Jan 26, 2010)

pink cloud? not sure if I follow...lol do you mean the storm of ***** I've been getting lately lol


----------



## greenguy (Jan 26, 2010)

...Please excuse my language MJ ladies


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 26, 2010)

When I've quit in the past I usually go through like 10 - 14 days of just feelin great..like I shoulda done it sooner..Like quitting is gonna be easy..

then..like two weeks into it, I get bored at the wrong time and all of a sudden a little bit seems not too bad..hey..I've gone two weeks with no probs right...5 days later I'm wakin and bakin again...

This is just _my_ experience...

*I can't really stress enough that I hope you sail through it* seriously..


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Jan 28, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> thanx for the support guys! Today has been going smoothly so far...only approx 29 more days to go before its completely out of the system!!!


 
I wish you the Best on this journey.  FYI I have quit though out the years and it took 90 days the last 2 times.  4-6 joints a day med user.

and 

dman1234  it should be that easy.

Best Wishes and Better Days
"P"


----------



## greenguy (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW I cannot stress the dreams and deep sleep enough!!! Crazy vivid!!! I am starting to get afraid that I am going to go into a koma or something lol Deepest sleep I can remember in a long time, the kind where you are dreaming of waking up but cant get yourself to...I dream I live in a beautiful condo but wake up in my crappy house still lol


----------



## greenguy (Jan 28, 2010)

Been clean for exactly 2 weeks now...no worries, I wont slip I have big plays to make and have to stay clean in the mean time! Weed is so prevelant out here in LA that it seems, I dont know, not nearly as inviting as when I lived in the midwest...almost childish lol look at me getting all high and mighty feeling mature cause I havent smoked in just two weeks lol


----------



## dragracer (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to clean out myself for a drug test for a new job. I think I have one joint for today and then I am done until my plants finish...hopefully!!

It would be nice to be judged by the quality of my work,instead of the quality of my piss!!!  :huh:


----------



## greenguy (Jan 28, 2010)

U can do it drag!

Update: two weeks clean and just got word that I have been invited for a few awesome interviews! very excited!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I am proud of you green guy!!

I am on meds that cause vivid dreams.  I love going to bed each night cuz they are crazy cool.


----------



## greenguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank Smokinmom...I will likely be off the weed for another 4-6 weeks, maybe even longer

only time I have REALLY wanted to smoke is in the mornings on the weekend when I am SEVERLY hung over lol other than that I dont think about it...went to one of my fav weed stores today to talk with owner and shoot the **** but honestly wasnt even tempted, even when he was showing off the new vapor pens!!! pretty cool product


----------



## Super Skunk (Feb 1, 2010)

I quit 3 days ago, I really do not feel much different. Still forgetful as heck. My wife tells me I am a proffesional pot head. I have been smokin for years. I smoked all the way through high school, and college too. I quit for a few years and then fractured my spine... My brother seen me in agony at the hospital, so he rolled a dubbie and I have been baked ever since. It really helps with nerve pain. I do not do pain medication, or muscle relaxers but the doctor asked me to try this new medicine, it is working a little better than all the other stuff they have given me through the years. So my hat is off to you my friend, I don't feel like I need a joint or anything but it has become more of a habit for me over the last few years. Especially since I found this site!! My grows are much better now. So when can I start to experence thes vivid dreams? I can not remember the last time I even had a dream...


----------



## greenguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Cant emphasize it more...CRAZY vivid dreams!!!

been 16 days now and going well, wanted to smoke some recently bc of real bad anxiety/stress...but def not going to do so! Got a couple of GREAT interviews lined up in the next couple weeks, if I get one of these it will be a dream come true!!! SO EXCITED!!!

...after I get this job I will have a victory joint that will taste so much sweeter bc I quite for so long (will be approx two months off weed before I can smoke)


----------



## Tater (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad to hear its going well for you, I quit smoking for three months to land a job and didn't find it tough at all, except my stomach/digestion problems resurfaced and I lost my appetite and about 20 lbs but no cravings at all.  Unless you count thinking, man this cartoon would be so much better if I was high lol.

Good luck man.


----------



## greenguy (Feb 3, 2010)

lol I hear that...movies, tv not nearly as good...video games pfft wouldnt even think about playing em w/out weed


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2010)

i've been smoking for 10years now only quit for 20days last year i was very happy after 3-4 days of quitting i started going to the gym working out which helped me alot especially with my lost apetite, since you cannot but feel hungry after a good workout  anyway, in a couple of weeks strange thing happened i thought "hey ive done it! i need a joint!" so i went out to my dear old friend who gets the type of weed thats too damn strong i thought if i was gona smoke just a lil bit i better get the best out there, so i smoked one and that was it, the problem for me is i couldnt get myself to make time intervals between smokin, i actually would love to be able to smoke like only when i go out not even every day maybe on the weekend nights and then get back to sober and healthy living. right now i smoke evry day all day, i couldnt say how many joints, i roll the small joints and roll many of them. my main concern is not work or law, it's actually my own health. MJ is not a bad thing if used moderately especially if vaped or ingested occasionally but like MANY things out there invcluding your regular coffee, abuse can be very bad. i'm want to treat MJ like i treat alcohol, i'm an occasional drinker. i believe i'm going to do it soon, thanks to you guys after i read through the thread i feel that it's easier to do  i have a cousin, he actually is able to do what i wana do. he works from morning to evening every day and goes to the gym very often and is very energetic and he smokes out with me but he smokes occasionally. i dunno how he does it but this guy used to live with his brother who smokes all day long and was blazed all the time then he just quits whenever he wants for years and years. i mean he can spend a month blazed then just quit and next day he's off to work! 

thanks for this thread greenguy it really helped me think through my future steps  i think i can do it, i mean just have to not smoke, i have to not do something  it does sound easy now lol


----------



## greenguy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the same problem and the same goal...I have been clean now for 3 weeks and plan on smoking more sparingly when I start again...

heres a couple thoughts...set rules/boundaries for yourself: no smoking till after dinner, that way you go to work come home then work out then eat dinner and then finally you can smoke. or not untill dark! Also if you set these rules get yourself a calender and for every day you follow the rule mark that box with a big X...that way at the end of the month you can literally see how well you did!


----------



## Tact (Feb 9, 2010)

Been off weed for 4 months now, and let me say, holy sh*t I can't wait till I chop this harvest.

Still 6 weeks away, when I ran out the day after Thanksgiving, I said "I will not pay a dime for weed again". Took the money that I normally would of dropped on an ounce, and bought a light, started a grow, and into week 3 of flower some White Russian. It's great to quit for a period man, I have to admit I can not WAIT until I harvest though. And your thoughts on boundries are right on. I started drinking WAY more when I quit, gained weight in beer drinking, generally less fit. IRONIC. I used to get blazed and then work out, I would love to do that, I am somehow more lazy when I do not smoke, certain activities of course. Like my poor dog hasn't had a walk in roughly... four months, haha. Something about walking a dog through the woods is amazing when stoned, the trees, natures, its mind blowingly entertaining.


----------



## greenguy (Feb 11, 2010)

poor puppy lol

congrats on the grow...do you have pics of that white russian (considering it for my next grow)


----------



## greenguy (Feb 11, 2010)

been getting a lil ancy resently not gonna lie...have had a couple moments wear I questioned whether I will ever get the job I am trying for and whether I should quit quiting  but am going strong and have decided that I will quit untill there is a clear sign that I wont get the job or I will go for upto a year or so if hopes are still high!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

I am very proud of all you guys and that amazing will power y'all have.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## spaceface (Feb 11, 2010)

good luck dude...seriously....im quitting for a month...gonna try to make it 2 months until my autos grow out...im just like you...im a heavy smoker...from morning until nite...i have been on probation the last year...i have been cheating my tests with clean piss from a family friend warmed up in a cath. leg bag...its worked for me all year...however...i became eligible for early release...and can get off march 9th...but...i must take one last urinalysis on this date before i am officially released....so....i decided i wanna do it by myself..no leg bag with someone elses piss...mostly to let me know im in control...it does suck...but the reassurance of me doing it for me...is the thing that fills me with pride and the will power....grant it its only been 1 day since i smoked but you gotta start somewhere...dude if you need someone to talk to pm me....im in the same boat...your buddy space


----------



## greenguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice space! be careful though in my experience it takes about 1 month to get clean, you could be cutting it really close! Not to be rude but think back on the fact that to quit for just a year was so damn tough for you that you didnt even attempt it...that may help you smoke more responsibly in the future. Trust me I have been in your shoes...I was on probation for a year and smoked some here and there, enough were I failed 13 tests and missed like 15 lol but I was on for a crazy reason and my officer was cool so she put up with my bull ****! But looking back I was being immature and coulda done it...


----------



## greenguy (Feb 17, 2010)

30 days clean! gonna try one of those CVS pharmacy at home tests to see if I am clean yet

had my first interview today out of approx 6 that it takes to get the job and I aced it!!!! Next interview will be in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2010)

save your money at CVS...Ebay has "one screen" for 10 bucks for 5 tests (5 panel)...shipped to the door 10 total  took 2 days to get mine. I get a call I test myself first. but i do 3-4 bong hits a week...but am for under for a wuick flush in under 24/hrs...hell i grow they expect me to quit?


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks green!!...yea it sucked...i was originally supposed to on probation for 2 1/2 years....i literally freaked out thinking i wasnt gonna be able smoke reefer for 2 1/2 years....i actually kinda paniced....but since i am a none violent offender and i passed all ua's and i did their stupid drug counseling (which consisted of cocaine and heroin addicts and repeat drunk drivers) talk about feeling out of place....  and because my state has no money i get the boot a whole year and a half early...which is fine with me....i know that im cutting it close as in terms of the test....but i will always be able to put it off a little...got the trust of the p.o. and plus i shoot the **** with her....she would actually be pretty cool if she let me smoke!!....i agree with mutt...dont buy that from cvs...i bought 10 thc drug strips with the 50ng cutoff for $8.50 on amazon...i dont do ebay and pay-pal....corrupt corporate america....best of luck to you dude!!!


----------



## greenguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been in the same stupid drug counseling...I was once suspended from one for telling them that "I was interested in starting a counseling center someday" They asked why and I replied honestly "From an entrapreneurs standpoint, this place is a great investment...people come in I convince them they are addicts and they will never be able to live responsibly on their own without paying for counseling, they get hooked and come in even after their sentancing is over. No to mention there is never a shortage of addicts hence the word addiction...plus the state sends you all your customers!" ...they didn't like that!


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

yea pretty much dude...they make it seem like your worthless and that if you smoke reefer (or anything else) your pretty much a deadbeat with no morals and that you could benefit from the help....now i know some people need these places...but this is no place for a hard working father and provider for a family who just happens to enjoy cannabis...its ridiculous to say in the least....and yup....the bastards hate it when you go against the grain....but its true tho....they make a killing off it...the agencies that my state has set up...the counselors are just like yea yea yea...they dont even listen to the folks who actually need the help....you would think maybe the state would step in and say hey...these people are repeat drug offenders... why do they keep coming back?...well maybe its because they are not receiving treatment at these state sponsored agencies...its a joke....they are just in it to fatten them pockets up like you said.....they dont care....


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 19, 2010)

I was looking for some info on building houses with Cannabis, I was amazed to find out out building with Hemp is actually pretty well advanced.. Somewhere on the page was an add that said - Find out the Truth About Marijuana... I had to check it out...

It was the Foundation For A Drug Free World based in LA, and they had a bunch of interviews and real life stories of people who have had drug problems, and who were all saying - Drugs are Bad.. OK... They were also giving away free booklets and DVDs that claimed to be THE TRUTH.. And so called Facts!
I had to read what they had to say about Weed... 
They claimed that MJ is almost fatal, and once you're 'hooked' you'll loose all motivation to Succeed in life... You will most likely end up being a Heroin Addict, and note - Smoking Tobacco was actually a much better and healthier option, than burning a Joint  :giggle: 
I couldn't believe it.. It sounded like that reefer madness Movie from the 50es..
I sent them and e-mail.. Told them Jesus would be ashamed of them :hubba: 
And their drug free world can not exist... :banana:  
They had the so Called Facts about all illegal substances, and alcohol.. But they never mentioned Tobacco and the health issues associated with smoking Fags...
Here's the link..
Have  a laugh if you like.. 
Send them some hate mail too 
hxxp://www.drugfreeworld.org/publications/drugs/marijuana-booklet-english.html#/home

I am giving up Cigarettes.. I've been off smokes for a month now... I had to quit Beer, and even bought a Bong so I can burn my ganja tobacco Free!
I also slowed down on my herbal intake and haven't even smoked a joint in over a week now.. I don't see it as quiting MJ.. It's all a part of the struggle to get off Nicotine! I noticed I really miss my smoke once I get high on weed...
MJ is a gift from the Gods!
Use responsibly  
:bongin:


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 20, 2010)

"n**** i quit yesterday,,,,,,,,*pufffffffffffffff"
-snoop dogg, Friday movies


----------



## jonesman51 (Feb 20, 2010)

I stopped for about 3 months recently but got tired of not being called for interviews.
You send out resumes and no one responds. 

So, I started smokin' again. Going on 44 years now. Still love it like the first time.

DJ


----------



## greenguy (Feb 20, 2010)

I like that message Niki..."Use responsibly"

...If we want legal weed and want non users to take us serious this should be the creed!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

one thing i can say that may have been said (i didnt read the whole thread)
when you come back to the weed, take it easy!
this summer i went to tokyo for a month, so needless to day i didnt smoke for a month. 
when i got back home, i smacked the bong and was so uncomfortable and lit for HOURS. it was seriously not fun, during the high i was even debating quiting weed al together (of course that didn't hold up once i sobered up)
i figured i had been up for over 24 hours, jet lagged and all that. 
the next day i got with all my buddies and had a session, rolled up an eighth in one of those XL swishers. i got the spins real bad, like i was drunk or something. felt so sick, and actually threw up. it was allllll bad. my buddy who i took the trip with didn't get sick though, he just got "too high"

however, the couple weeks following that was nice, my tolerance was shot. i was getting nicely lit off such tiny sessions...

good luck. 
also i read CMD saying it's really hard to eat when you first quit, SO TRUE!

peace


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 22, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> this summer i went to Tokyo for a month, so needless to say i didnt smoke for a month.



Why was that man? Is there no weed in Japan? :hubba:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 22, 2010)

nah i heard its out there, but its like trying to go out and score heroin on the street or something... cops see it like that too.
i read about one of the very few smoke shops or head shops and it was like "be careful, never have anything on you because under covers lurk all day and WILL search you if you buy something suspisious"

....maybe i'm just a wuss...but jail in japan just seems like no joke


----------



## greenguy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I have heard that about Japan as well...very strict Island nation!


----------



## greenguy (Feb 23, 2010)

***!!!

So I have not smoked for 38 days EXACTLY! ...I took a drug test to see if it was out of my system and I still tested positive!!! SUX!!!

Tomorrow I am going to start running in the morning to help flush my system!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Man am I glad to be Canadian!!
They cant test us without breaking our rights.
Good luck with your quest my friend.

Cheers!!!


----------



## greenguy (Feb 23, 2010)

I mean I knew I was a bit of a heavy smoker....but never thought it would take more than a month to get out of my system...CRAZY!


----------



## hydrotoker (Feb 24, 2010)

30 days does seem like a long time. I usually give myself 2 weeks and have passed every test. Even passed a test 3 days after smoking.

chuckdee123: I agree with taking it easy. Was off it for almost 6 months, came back to trainwreck and had a horrible experience. Love it now=)


----------



## greenguy (Feb 24, 2010)

38 days!

I suppose I was smoking some KILLER stuff before I quite but COME ON!


----------



## greenguy (Feb 24, 2010)

Started runing this morn, gotta get this crap out of my system soon!


----------



## Green Owl (Feb 25, 2010)

I've cut back to just smoking after work. Sometimes I still get stressed during the day and run out to my car for a quickie. . .

I've also started running to get it out of my system. It feels brutal though, like my lungs are about to collapse. My buddy broke a pipe recently, and I feel like what the insides of that pipe looked like are what my lungs look like. I started doing pilates just today, it's kind of fun and a real work out. 

I used to be an alcoholic(I mean, I am a recovering alcoholic), and then started on weed, and now, here I am. I really don't feel like I abuse it, or am an addict, but my court appointed counseling session often makes me feel otherwise. (I got a DUI last year, and I live in Arizona, so it's been pretty awful) 

Anyway, saw this thread and wanted to share, and also talk with people that are trying to quit/cut back. 

The hardest part is, I love weed. I feel like it does a lot of good for people, and has for myself, but I'm scared that if I continue to smoke it, it will do the opposite. I'm also trying to get off of celexa, and smoking helps with the 'brain shivers'. I quite drinking and smoking cigarettes while I was in tent city, so I want to just be pure I guess. Not sure it will be this amazing experience of enlightenment. . .but maybe it will.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been seeing the title to this thread for the last few days on the main forum page, and I lol every time I see it.  I've said the same thing soooo many times in past!  Hell,  I've quit like 15 times in one day!


----------



## greenguy (Feb 26, 2010)

lets clarify now...im not quitting for good by any means!!! just untill I get this job which I am very close to!!! HURRAY!!!

after that...blaze on!


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2010)

i think people should go on a protest to legalize MJ i hear you guys gettin your freedom violated with drug tests, courts and jail  thats bad. i am with the moderate use of MJ and i wana use it without abusing it but i dont see how it is the right of the state to get so much people jailed and harrassed for using MJ. where i live they dont do drug tests for jobs, and the police dont roam streets with IR tech to catch growers and they practically never jail an MJ user they would send him to rehab instead of jail. however i think that as long as it is not legalized, then it could happen anywhere. you should gather and protest and ask for the legalization of MJ!


----------



## greenguy (Feb 26, 2010)

Well Zem I am proud to say that in Nov of this year my home state of CA is voting for completely legalized recreational MJ and we are very optimistic of the outcome!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 26, 2010)

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> I have been seeing the title to this thread for the last few days on the main forum page, and I lol every time I see it.  I've said the same thing soooo many times in past!  Hell,  I've quit like 15 times in one day!



Everytime I see it I misread it and think it says "I am GETTIN weed tomorrow"??? 
And then when I realize what thread it is my mind says "I'M NOT quitting weed tomorrow - no way Jose" .

:smoke1:
eace:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:ciao:


----------



## greenguy (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 1, 2010)

brotha, I quit yesterday,,,,pufffff


----------



## greenguy (Mar 4, 2010)

been 49 days now (7 wks)...could be a record for me in the last 8 yrs or so!


----------



## zem (Mar 6, 2010)

soooo  my turn to quit today, i had my last bud just yesterday, i decided not to keep any joint for today, i find it easier to not smoke any than to smoke only one or 2 in the day since when i smoke some i want more and more until i get totally buzzed. well i decided i am not going to buy any and it is my 1st day today  ive been awake for few hours i feeling ok, i feel like a joint im not gona lie lol i feel like i can smoke an ounce now but i am dealing with it easily. just to let you know, i used to smoke like 3-4 small joints as soon as i wake up and smoke so many during the day cant count but it's bad like 12-15 mybe more every day, yes yes it's bad lol and i only quit for 2 weeks in 10 years smoking! 
i will not buy any weed, i will wait for my harvest in 1 month, i guess i will cut some bud in 2-3 weeks to smoke em but i have to quit being a pothead every day, i have to do it, i dont wana smoke daily, want it to be for fun occasionally in weekends and so. i will be posting how it's going with me in here if it's fine with you GG  i need support from you guys, if i could do it i maybe will try ingesting my weed from now on and not smoking it and i have to go and work out in the gym, that would help me loads in quitting. any helpful suggestions welcome  thanks!


----------



## greenguy (Mar 7, 2010)

Right on ZEM...I admire your decision...If we want people to take MJ seriously as an acceptable recreational/medical substance then we can't be presenting ourselves as "pot headz" and can't be stoned all day! That def doesnt help the argument that MJ is not addictive...


----------



## greenguy (Mar 15, 2010)

2 months


----------



## hero4u2b (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like addiction to me. lol I have a brother and him and his wife can buy an oz. and they will still have some 6 months later.. They don't smoke weed every day.. I remember when I was a weed head and never left home without a bag in my pocket. I never seem to get as high as if I smoked once a day.. Something to think about. lol


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 1, 2011)

this thread died.

whats the matter, 

you bunch of potheads dont care about quitting?     :48: :rofl:


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2011)

mama didn't raise a quitter.


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2011)

nah no real need to quit something nice and harmless. just need not to be abused. i think weed is less harmful than a coke drink lol try drinking 10/day for 10 years probably won't live to tell, i smoked like 10 + joints every day 10 years and quit the abuse a year ago now i think about it less and less i just do it at nights when i feel stressed and it helps so much with muscle spasms which i am having and i take days sometimes weeks between smoking to keep my tolerance low so i smoke little amounts. moderation is the key...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good luck buddy! I've had to quit in the past as well... STRANGE dreams indeed!:rofl:


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 12, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> this thread died.
> 
> whats the matter,
> 
> you bunch of potheads dont care about quitting? :48: :rofl:


 

I just saw this post I made and have absolutely no memory of making it.

either i have been hacked or i was having a gooooood day.


----------



## DuCe (Apr 14, 2011)

First thing is, you should change the title of the thread to "Taking a break from smoking". Second is, You don't need to stop man, just smuggle someones pee. Works every time.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I just saw this post I made and have absolutely no memory of making it.
> 
> either i have been hacked or i was having a gooooood day.


 

:holysheep:


----------



## jesuse (Apr 25, 2011)

i ant had eny toke in  2 days threw no choice of my owen got contam weed on friday and returnd it to get my dosh back im choking right now iv got sweets and feel raty i smoke all day every day prob bout 20 -30 bongs a day i feel the need for some weed


----------

